# Moments of Supreme Musicianship



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you ever listened to a recording of a piece and been struck by something the performer(s) have done?

I will give an example: 
In this performance at the Verbier Festival of the third movement of Brahms' C minor piano quartet, listen to the gorgeous opening melody, and notice how the cellist plays the part of the melody around 0:33:





The combination of playing high up on the D string and deliberately playing slightly flat creates an indescribable effect.

Any other examples of amazing recorded moments?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My musical loves are replete with "indescribable effects." The piece that immediately comes to mind is Scelsi's _Okanagon_. The sound of rusty bedsprings squeaking or an old metal washboard being scraped is heavenly. It sends shivers the length of my spine whenever I hear it.


----------

